# best time for alum creek saugeye



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey there i was just wondering what everyone thinks the best time to catch alum creek saugeye? I tried the other day in a cove that earlier in the year i caught some nice sized saugeye in and had no luck using jigs. Thanks


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I could help you out with this one but I can't really. 

The thing about it is the depth of Alum creek is much different than that of Indian and Buckeye which are pretty shallow in comparison. The bait fish don't have a choice but to seek out the shallows and get blown around by the wind. In Alum and somewhat Hoover the shad have more options as far as where they are and what is suitable to them temp wise.

This is all a big guess to me as I haven't been successful with them much yet but this is the theme I'm going with anyhow.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Kinda depends on whether your boat or bank fishing. If your in a boat pretty much anytime although I seem to do the best form say 9 to noon or after 3 or so. If your fishing from the bank I would think from dusk into the night hours. Before I had a boat I would do well from dark to midnight or so. I think maybe FishSlim, Mushi or Ying would be able to provide more input on the dark hours that produce.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

I,m looking to fish with someone nov. 18 -23 pm me if instered in fishing for saugeye's around columbus .I just ran into brain bang he had the state record saugeye in 2002 great guy . The bass are on fire just got a 6 pounder saterday on a rattle trap. Take care and gofish.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> Kinda depends on whether your boat or bank fishing. If your in a boat pretty much anytime although I seem to do the best form say 9 to noon or after 3 or so. If your fishing from the bank I would think from dusk into the night hours. Before I had a boat I would do well from dark to midnight or so. I think maybe FishSlim, Mushi or Ying would be able to provide more input on the dark hours that produce.


You won't hear from Troy, he's on vacation. I'm sure he'll chime in when he gets back. 

the answer to the question is, you can catch saugeye day or night at Alum (and other lakes), you have to change your approach. You also haven't indicated if you are fishing from a boat or shore. 

There is a misconception that the fall/winter is a night bite for saugeye. While this is very popular, there is a day bite too. While availability of ramps, etc. eventually becomes an issue, we've caught daytime fish all the way through early January some years. During the day, my current approach would be to vertical jig drop offs and flats in 12-25 feet of water (or deeper, if necessary) with vibe's, fuzzy grubs tipped with minnows, and a few other offerings until I figured out a bite. Or, I would sling jigs near (important here) current, etc. until I found them. 

At night, the bite can come and go. Gottagofishin, yes there is an early bite at sunset, however again - it can come and go all night (some nights, it never comes back ). If you fish frequently enough, there are night time patterns that show themselves at each body of water. 

The truth is, you can do all the research you want about types of fishing in the morning, afternoon, night, etc. but it won't amount to a hill of beans if you don't find bait fish. Daytime, night time, whenever; if you find baitfish, your odds go up tremendously.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Just a FYI --- today Monday Nov. 1, the water temp. for Alum in the north end was 52 to 55 degrees. The water was stained. Wildlife department was test netting for saugeyes. I am sure they did better than I did.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

EE, thanks as always for the knowledge!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

EE has a great point, when looking for Saugeye you need to see bait on your electronics if you expect to find active fish. If you find the fish and no bait you will find they are typicaly more stubbron. EE, in regards to night fishing, I'm sure they set up there own timetables, I just rarely fish past midnight. When I used to Bass fish at night I would find that there were definite patterns that would change slightly every night (maybe with solunar urges), I would imagine our friends the Saugeye would do the same.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

so pretty much just find the baitfish and you will find the active fish, i do not own a boat and have never been out to buckeye or indian so i wouldnt have a clue over there but i guess i will just have to experiment and go a few times. Thanks alot for all the info, this is a great site that people give some excellent advice! thanks again. If anyone is heading up to alum and dont mind if i meet you up there just pm me thanks


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

britton1989 said:


> so pretty much just find the baitfish and you will find the active fish....


I wish it were that easy, lol. The truth is, the fish are in charge (the fish remind me of that frequently ). I guess my point was, baitfish is an early consideration when determining where to fish right now. That won't get them to bite your hook, but might decrease the time it takes to find them.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Got 2 on Monday night... fishing after dark. What was interesting was how I caught them. I was fishing a flat with a jig and was about to leave. I turned on my light to hook my jig to the rod and all of the sudden the bait fish started ringing the surface. Soon after the bigger fish started to hit the bait fish. I threw the jig then switched over to a vibe. I would turn my light off for 4 or 5 minutes then quickly turn it back on, only for a few seconds to have a bunch of fish jumping. I caught 2 eyes doing this, but I had to keep moving as I definitely was spooking the fish in the area. ( I also caught a number of white bass and a couple crappie.) Crappie were in 12 inches of water... (no joke)
Not sure if I found actively feeding fish, or fish waiting for bait fish underneath but it was a pretty cool situation none the less.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, now thats a pattern! Nice job!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Ying, I found this too when I was out last week. As soon as I would turn on my head lamp and shine it on the water, bait fish everywhere. I did the same thing as you and casted out a Vibe, only I was not as fortunate, haha caught a snag instead, probably spooked any predators neaby duh!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Typically, there will be a direct correlation to the # of hours put in and the amount of saugeye caught. There is no magic pattern that works "every" time out.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have a submergable light that i used in tennesee to catch fish i wonder if i could use it, but im gonna head up today i try to catch a few. If you see a silver cavalier parked and a young girl and young guy its me and my girlfriend stop over and say hi


----------

